# I'm back here again.



## MissMaternal

I hate to have to be here, but i am back in this section of the forum.

Found out today i have had another MMC( i'm 17+4 going by my dates, but 15+5 going by hospital scan dates) after i started bleeding this morning. :cry:xx


----------



## babesx3

awww massive hugs!!!:hugs:

that is just a terrible blow i really feel for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: so so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## bbb81

I am so sorry, I can't imagine how terrible it must be to go through this twice. xxx


----------



## zimmy

:cry::hug: How awful!


----------



## Bingles

Im so sorry xxxx :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Awwww, sweetie I am so sorry:cry:


----------



## Jox

Oh my... I am soo sorry :cry: i am literally crying.

Why? How? I know u can't answer.

This world is an awful place :cry:

Wishing u soo much strength and praying the days, weeks, months and years ahead r gentle on u.

Fly high baby :kiss: ur sisters waiting to look after u.

:hugs: x


----------



## Kapow

So sorry. xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

massive hugs once is bad enough im so sorry youll having to go through this again! xx


----------



## MaevesMummy

This is so sad, xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## v2007

Sweetie i am so sorry. 

:cry:

:hug:

V xxxx


----------



## marnie79

oh hun, im so so sorry, sweet dreams little angel xx


----------



## iloveblue

So sorry. Thinking of you x


----------



## sparky32

I am so sorry xxxx


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun you have to go through this again xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

Im so sorry hun xx


----------



## kanga

so sorry sweetie x


----------



## hayley x

:cry: I'm so sorry, I've only just seen this, sending lots of :hugs: x


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: My heart aches for you, I am so,so so sorry.


----------



## 18singlemom2b

you do not deserve this, much love xo


----------



## calm

So sorry X


----------



## Suze

This is just so sad, and unfair :cry:

Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## secretbaby

So very sorry to hear you news (((hugs)))


----------



## Clo

So sorry hun :-( xxx


----------



## Leanne020807

I'm so sorry, :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

SO sorry hun.xxxx


----------



## Brookey

big hugs xxx


----------



## HollySSmith

So sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## janie0

So sorry....my heart breaks for you xoxo


----------



## lovemybabe

sooo sorry :(


----------



## Laura2919

So Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Clo

So sorry hun xxx


----------



## jess_smurf

i am so sorry thinking of you xx


----------

